# New Item That Solves All The Problems....



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fiver owners that wish they had their bed for storage-

Trailer owners that wished they had a fiver but won't give up their truck bed-

This items solves it all!!!
















Safety Hitch










Really looks like a take on Carey's hitch he was working on, just applied to a fifth wheel or gooseneck...

.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Hello? Chief O'Hara?
This is Commissioner Gordon.
Get up on the roof and put up the "Carey", er, "Bat" signal at once!
There's no time to lose, man!"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Very similar to the Hitch Buddy.

http://www.socaps.com/vBulletin/towing-hauling/5147-hitch-buddy-towing.html

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Very cool. It steers below 20mph. A bit pricey though. He has had prototypes out for several years now. I sure like this design over the hitch buddy. It uses a very strong hitching system to the truck also. He has worked on this design for like 5 years. So what I done came about after his.

I have seen a few hitch buddy hitches while out on the road. Ive yet to see the safety hitch.

Here is another I seen a while back. It was on the rear of an excursion that was towing a large bumper pull toyhauler. This hitch was supporting a 1400lb tongue weight. The tires wouldnt last long with a design like this, cause there is no way to remove the weight on sharp turns. But if a family is only a weekend camping family, having to buy a few cheap lil tires every year wouldnt be a big deal.



















People are begining to understand the benifits of these hitches. As vehicles shrink, we will see more and more of them. I havent put anymore behind vehicles. I have been putting several behind 5ers for towing rock crawling buggies on car haulers. Man my hitch sure helps those guys. I get calls every week from those guys.

Cool stuff! Thanks for posting.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> "Hello? Chief O'Hara?
> This is Commissioner Gordon.
> Get up on the roof and put up the "Carey", er, "Bat" signal at once!
> There's no time to lose, man!"


lol Very funny. I just happened to be home yesterday and today. Im getting ready to slide on snowy roads back to Indy. I felt the need to check in here one last time before I left. lol I felt the vibe from ya Doug!

Take Care!

Carey


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

What do the different states DMV say about them ? Do they require a license tag? Do they require brakes or break away? In Florida we can not pull a "triple bottom ", only towers with' out of state' reciprocals . In other words you Yankees can but we can not .


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Aren't these things just a beefed-down version of a trailer dolly that semi trucks have been using for years? Ever see one of those double trailers pulled by a FedEx or UPS truck? What does the second trailer ride on? It was bound to spill over to the general public.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

out of curiosity, I called the company. I ended up having a nice conversation with the inventor of the product. He related that the axel is a 1.5-2 ton axel. It also has a steering system similar to quadrasteer. The tires are full sized truck tires and it has full size breaks. The brakes are also beefed up. It sounds like a great option if someone wanted to go the 5ver route without spending money on a new tv or if someone wanted to keep the suv. However the price is rather high at just under 8700 dollars. It also appears to allow an suv to tow a heck of alot more weight but we did not discuss that. Anyway he related he will send me out some info. I also may go look at one in Illinois after the holidays just to see it in person.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd be curious to know how it feels to tow with one. I know that when I've towed a 5er it feels a lot different than a TT. I'm wondering if that this device causes the truck to feel like you're pulling a TT since it's connected to the bumper?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have my hitch classified with NHTSA as a combination tag axle and converter dolly. A converter dolly converts a semi trailer, which is an rv, into a full trailer, which is a self supporting trailer.

No lic tags are needed. The converter dolly becomes part of the trailer. Since it becomes part of the trailer, its not considered double towing.

Yes Dub, the same rules that apply to semi dollies applies to these.

The safety hitch is the most heavy duty dolly available for automotive use. Its is very cool. Just pricey.

Dub, the hitch of the safety hitch integrates with the vehicle. The vehicle will feel longer from the added wheelbase. It will be much more secure and stable since several feet of wheelbase has been added. Its a feeling one cannot comprehind. You could put mine on the back of your toyota and you could take your sydney slolam racing. The trailer no longer has the ability to swing the truck. The truck has the ability to swing the trailer around like a door on a hinge and that door has a much harder time affecting the truck.

The next generation in towing will integrate dollies to support the tongue weight. Adds tons of stability and safety.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatever your state laws are concerning brakes on a trailer also applies to these. NY requires brakes on trailer axles that weigh 1000lbs. The last I checked all of the rest of the states allow more weight on a trailer axle before brakes are needed.

To make one 100% legal brakes should be used.

No real need for them though. Since the weight of the trailer tongue sits on its own axle, your tow vehicle brakes are returned with the same proportionate braking as if your not towing a trailer at all.

From what I have learned. The best thing about these dollies is your factory braking feel is returned. Its incredible what that does for ya.

I could stop 75 feet or so quicker while using the dolly I made. Mine didnt have brakes either. I did make a model with brakes and my stopping distances never changed. I was using a 7 inch drum and 2500lb electric brakes on mine since I used smaller 12-13 inch rims and tires. Your not gonna notice much from that. Since all of the trucks front braking is returned your stopping distance comes back to almost factory distances even while towing a very heavy trailer.

Carey


----------

